# status bar icons



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

I know it's possible , but I don't knw how to change the battery ,bluetooth , wifi, and signal icons. and also the status bar notification icons .
Can anyone assist me? I am a little familiar with zipthemer as well as metamorph . I wanna keep the stock theme butI just wanna change those things . and some of the theme chooser themes is it possible to use zip themer or metamorph to change the icons ?


----------



## Hanzo13 (May 6, 2012)

I use Ninjamorph to pick and choose which icons to change in the standard theme. I have an awesome Star Wars thing right now. There are some easy How Tos out there on changing icons with Ninjamorph. If you can't find specifically what you're looking for, let me know and maybe I can help.


----------

